# Power Steering Noise



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

My TT has just started making a really loud screeching noise when I turn the steering wheel. I pulled over and got out and listened. As i leaned in to turn the steering wheel, the noise started as I turned left/right. Any ideas, i was thinking that my power steering was knackered. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

give Midland VW a call mate - they looked at Hark's the other day; not sure 100%, but i think they topped up his fluid and replaced a hose for a few quid, literally.
Or PM Hark!

stu


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , first thing to check is the PAS fluid level

Mark


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I will give midland vw a call. I was thinking it may be the power steering fluid. Hope that's all it is. Don't really want a big repair bill, this close to Xmas.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Is the power steering fluid level, easy to check yourself?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

itsmeagain said:


> Is the power steering fluid level, easy to check yourself?


Yep ,
behind the water expansion tank to the left of the bend in the charge pipe . It has a yellow cap

Mark


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

conlechi said:


> itsmeagain said:
> 
> 
> > Is the power steering fluid level, easy to check yourself?
> ...


Is it just a case of taking the cap off and topping up, or is there other stuff needed to be done.?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Here you go mate http://www.wak-tt.com/hydraulicfluid/hydraulicfluid.htm

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Here you go mate http://www.wak-tt.com/hydraulicfluid/hydraulicfluid.htm
> 
> DAZ


Thanks a lot for the advice, gonna get my tools out and have a look.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

itsmeagain said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go mate http://www.wak-tt.com/hydraulicfluid/hydraulicfluid.htm
> ...


Know probs i hand this with mine and it only needed a very small amount to top it up and the noise was gone.I could not fined a leek at all :? good luck mate.

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> itsmeagain said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Just checked it and it was not even touching the dipstick. I straightened up the wheels to check it again, and the fluid started leaking out of this square hole on the green cap. It looked like there was something missing from this hole, maybe i am wrong tho. I am puzzled now, I hate fixing cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

To check the wheels need to be straight and the engine running, did you read the link and set the cap in the right place?


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> My TT has just started making a really loud screeching noise when I turn the steering wheel. I pulled over and got out and listened. As i leaned in to turn the steering wheel, the noise started as I turned left/right. Any ideas, i was thinking that my power steering was knackered. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have checked the fluid level in the power steering reservoir and its not empty at all. Its starts leaking out of the top of the green cap whilst the engine is running. Steering is really heavy with a terrible noise. Think i am gonna get the petrol can out and have a late bonfire. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

is your power steering fluid too full????


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally discovered exactly what the problem with my TT was. After visiting a local independant specialist http://www.volkswizard.co.uk/ I was given the verdict I was dreading, knackered steering rack. The fluid is leaking out of both ends. I would recommend to anyone to give this specialist a go, as I have purchased at least 3 vehicles from them. The person that runs Volkswizard is a really nice bloke called Andrew Chapple who has a vast range of knowledge on the Vw/Audi brand. Also he has just opened a workshop that offers main dealer levels of expertise but with local garage levels of personal service and competitive pricing.http://www.wizard-works.com/.  I was given some very helpful advice from both Andrew and his technician. So i contacted the dealer that sold me the TT only a month ago. After a call to my local trading standards and another to the dealer, he agreed to repair my TT. According to the dealer and service history, the steering rack was replaced in January 2008 and after covering approx 16000 miles. Anyway this morning my TT was collected and took back to Cambridge on the back of a trailer. Even left me a courtesy car until its fixed. So hopefully I will get my TT back by the weekend. :roll:


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Got the phone call that I was waiting for, my TT is fixed. Only problem is that the power steering pump is knackered also, so I have to wait a little longer to get it back. At least its not costing me nothing.


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like a 'result' despite the time factor. 

Good one!


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

6.45am this morning received a call to say my TT was returning to my happy home. Fifteen minutes later it was back sitting outside my house. So thank god its sorted now. Just took it up local bypass for a blast, and its great


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YEEEEAY - bonfire averted ;-)

When you love an inanimate object as much as some of us do, it can be devastating when something goes wrong [smiley=bigcry.gif] you just need to keep the faith and get it back up to scratch and the love comes flooding back ;-)

Charlie


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Charlie said:


> YEEEEAY - bonfire averted ;-)
> 
> When you love an inanimate object as much as some of us do, it can be devastating when something goes wrong [smiley=bigcry.gif] you just need to keep the faith and get it back up to scratch and the love comes flooding back ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Thats very true mate, the repair costs could of been costly. Good job the seller agreed to cover all the costs. Now i can spend my cash on some mods. :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

You are very lucky that the seller agreed to cover the costs! I had a similar problem with my TT whereby as quick as you would put steering fluid in, it would just piss out one side of the steering arm when moving the steering wheel. This happened about 2 weeks after my warranty expired so had to fork out near £500! Money I had put aside for a remap


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

danielW2599 said:


> You are very lucky that the seller agreed to cover the costs! I had a similar problem with my TT whereby as quick as you would put steering fluid in, it would just piss out one side of the steering arm when moving the steering wheel. This happened about 2 weeks after my warranty expired so had to fork out near £500! Money I had put aside for a remap


I know that i was lucky with this seller. He even collected the car from Birmingham and trailered it back to Cambridge. It was collected Friday morning at 8am and returned Monday at 7am. Mine was leaking out of both ends, so it needed a new rack. Then because the fluid had got low, whilst i drove it. The pump was knackered also [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so that was changed. Happy to have it back now. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Charlie said:


> YEEEEAY - bonfire averted ;-)
> 
> When you love an inanimate object as much as some of us do, it can be devastating when something goes wrong [smiley=bigcry.gif] you just need to keep the faith and get it back up to scratch and the love comes flooding back ;-)
> 
> Charlie


I think the bonfire is back on the cards [smiley=bigcry.gif] Soon after getting my car back from having the rack and power steering pump replaced. I noticed a noise that sounds like it is coming from the area above the pedals. Before I had the rack and pump problem this noise wasnt there. I contacted the trader that sold and serviced the car, he reckoned the only noise he could hear, when he returned the car to me was infact the dump valve. I gave him the benifit of the doubt but this evening after I fitted my new LED bulbs I noticed the power steering noise again. The trader said just to pop the car back to him and he will check it out. But heres the thing I live in Birmingham and he is located in Cambridge, so I am starting to get annoyed now. [smiley=bomb.gif] . Before it went back to him, I noticed the power steering belt looked a bit old and cracked, would this cause the sound. Any suggestions???? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEAY - bonfire averted ;-)
> ...


Happy days are here again :lol: The problem is sorted now, my local specialist Volkswizard worked there magic today. The sound that I could hear from around the pedal area, turned out to be some of the soundproofing was missing. Obviously when the previous garage changed my rack the other week, they didnt put it back. The noise from the power steering was down to there not being enough fluid in there, obviously when they re-filled it they never done it right. At least now the problem has been sorted by people who know what there doing.  :mrgreen: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope this is the end of it for you!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Glad you got it all sorted mate 

DAZ


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine. Unfortunately no warrenty so had to fork out £400 ish to get it sorted [smiley=bigcry.gif] Im glad you got yours sorted with reletively little problems.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Power steering has started messing around again, its making the exact same noise as before. Contacted the dealer that i bought it from, he has agreed to collect it on Wednesday morning [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

have you checked the fluid level ?

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Not yet mate, its been topped up twice now since having it back.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Fair play to them picking it up again though hope they fix it this time. :?

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats what i am hoping, the problems are driving me crazy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Stick with it mate thats a nice TT you got there. 

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Stick with it mate thats a nice TT you got there.
> 
> DAZ


Hopefully this time there gonna sort it out.I am gonna see whether he will sort out my knackered alarm too, seeing that it must of been knackered before I got the car [smiley=bigcry.gif] Then i can get sorting out my xmas mods :lol:


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Received a call from the dealer that is fixing my power steering problem for the 2nd time, the problem is now fixed. It was the power steering pump again. They are returning my car in the morning  I just hope that this is the last of my problems.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So i take it all is well mate nice one 

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I think i am gonna have a nervous breakdown. My TT was returned last week on wednesday with a full bill of health. I just gave my mate a lift home after playing Forza 3, and guess what? The sound from the power steering is back. I was told by the dealer who fixed it again, that they replaced faulty power steering pump. In total its supposed to of had two pumps and a rack now. It may be time for the bonfire [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesus, sounds like somethings not right... i'm keeping an eye on my steering at the mo as had a noise and had to top up... not sure if it's leaked again since... i do know the pipe for the PAS is prone to abit of corrosion so perhaps it has a small leak that drains the fluid and frys the pump... maybe worth asking them to replace that...... On another note also... PUTTING THE WRONG FLUID IN WILL BUGGER IT... make sure when you get it back the fluid in the resovouir is GREEN i just picked my spare fluid from VW "G004 000 M2" is the part number... any universal fluid, slick 50 and alike will blow the seals on rack and pump (so i've been told) even halfords don't have fluid listed for the TT on their charts...


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Jesus, sounds like somethings not right... i'm keeping an eye on my steering at the mo as had a noise and had to top up... not sure if it's leaked again since... i do know the pipe for the PAS is prone to abit of corrosion so perhaps it has a small leak that drains the fluid and frys the pump... maybe worth asking them to replace that...... On another note also... PUTTING THE WRONG FLUID IN WILL BUGGER IT... make sure when you get it back the fluid in the resovouir is GREEN i just picked my spare fluid from VW "G004 000 M2" is the part number... any universal fluid, slick 50 and alike will blow the seals on rack and pump (so i've been told) even halfords don't have fluid listed for the TT on their charts...


Just looked and the levels are below the min mark, so I have topped it up. The noise has got a little quieter now, so I will give it a bit more time. It was filled with the green fluid. The dealer who fixed it last time told me to top it up and let him know how I get on, any more issues and he will collect it and sort it again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah it will take a couple of days to go quiet after being on low... it takes that long for the air to work it's way back to the tank... just keep an eye on it as even if it's sealed and not leaking it may drop again... replacing the air in the rack with fluid with drop the level on the stick.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

All sounding ok after topping up the level. It was below the min mark


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Took my car into Midland VW this morning to have a ew things done on my TT. Whilst they had it I asked if they could diagnose why my fluid levels keep dropping. To my total amazement, the idiots who had changed the rack and power steering pump twice had only forgot to fit the washers on the pipes that connect to the rack. This is why its loosing fluid constantly, I feel like driving down to the seller and landing one on his jaw. The TT is now booked in at Midland VW on monday to sort out the bogus previous repair work.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one mate Midland VW are A1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Nice one mate Midland VW are A1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Midland VW are the best, no messing around or trying to rip you off. Just straight to the point with excellent customer service and price


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally after lots of messing around, my power steering issues have been resolved. Midland VW diagnosed it in one visit, then fixed it today. Whilst I was there I had my rear brakes replaced, new discs/pads and some front bushes replaced. Top quality job :mrgreen:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one mate [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> Finally after lots of messing around, my power steering issues have been resolved. Midland VW diagnosed it in one visit, then fixed it today. Whilst I was there I had my rear brakes replaced, new discs/pads and some front bushes replaced. Top quality job :mrgreen:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


and the issuewas...........................................? :?


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> itsmeagain said:
> 
> 
> > Finally after lots of messing around, my power steering issues have been resolved. Midland VW diagnosed it in one visit, then fixed it today. Whilst I was there I had my rear brakes replaced, new discs/pads and some front bushes replaced. Top quality job :mrgreen:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


The idiots never fitted the sealing washers on the power steering pipes. Midland VW sorted it out for me


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > itsmeagain said:
> ...


wow that is good news... awesome is doubble checking mine on monday whilst it's in..... they think it was just pipes taken off while DP fitted and the fluid i had to top up was just what was lost and nothing leaking... but we shall see...

i'm sure they'll find it...


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

I realise this is an old thread, but looks like i may be suffereing the same problem. I hope this helps......


----------

